# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  رشته بهداشت مدارس

## student1380

سلام‌.امروز دوباره سایت سنجش انتخاب رشته رو برای کسانی که انتخاب رشته نکرده بودن،باز کرده
یه سوالی برای چندنفر پیش اومده بود گفتم اگه خبر دارید بهم جوابش رو بگید!
در دفترچه انتخاب  رشته تجربی،در بخش «رشته های فرهنگیان و شهید رجایی»،در لیست رشته محل ها،یه رشته محل هایی هست به اسم«بهداشت مدارس».جولوشون هم نوشته دانشگاه علوم پزشکی،محل خدمت فلان شهر.
الان مگه اینها فرهنگیان نیستن؟پس چرا جلوشون نوشته دانشگاه علوم پزشکی فلان شهز؟
سوال مهم تر هم اینکه آیا این رشته ها بورسیه هستن؟یعنی معافیت سربازی و حقوق دوران تحصیل دارن یا نه؟؟

----------


## student1380

من خودمم این رشته رو تو انتخاب رشته زدم،چون توی بخش رشته های فرهنگیان و رجایی بود فکر میکردم مثل فرهنگیان حقوق و بورسیه دارن.الان یهویی یادم اومد و به شک اقتادم که نکنه بورسیه نداشته باشن!!

----------


## Shah1n

> من خودمم این رشته رو تو انتخاب رشته زدم،چون توی بخش رشته های فرهنگیان و رجایی بود فکر میکردم مثل فرهنگیان حقوق و بورسیه دارن.الان یهویی یادم اومد و به شک اقتادم که نکنه بورسیه نداشته باشن!!


چون محل خدمت داره قطعا بورسیه‌س و حقوق میدن

----------


## student1380

> چون محل خدمت داره قطعا بورسیه‌س و حقوق میدن


حالا باز واستم ببینم کسی هست که اطلاع دقیق داشته باشه!!که اگه اشتباه بود الان در فرصت سازمان سنجش،ویرایشش کنم و پاکش کنم!!!

----------


## qazal78

سلام
من خیلی درموردش از مشاورا معلما اموزش پرورش و هرکی که به فکرتون برسه که شاید اطلاعی داشته باشه در این باره سوال کردم اما هیچکدومشون جواب قطعی بمن ندادن
درمورد بورسیه و حقوق که خیالتون راحت باشه مثل بقیه رشته های فرهنگیان هست قطعا
درمورد کارشون من بیشتر دنبالش بودم و هرکسی طبق حدس و گمان خودش جوابمو داد
درنهایت چیزی که تو جواب همه مشترک بود این بود که شما معلم بهداشت خواهی شد
مقطعش رو هم نمیدونم که ابتداییه یا متوسطه ست
و ممکنه کار تدریسی باشه یه چیزی مثل کتاب سلامت و بهداشتی که بچه های نظام جدید دارن

----------


## student1380

> سلام
> من خیلی درموردش از مشاورا معلما اموزش پرورش و هرکی که به فکرتون برسه که شاید اطلاعی داشته باشه در این باره سوال کردم اما هیچکدومشون جواب قطعی بمن ندادن
> درمورد بورسیه و حقوق که خیالتون راحت باشه مثل بقیه رشته های فرهنگیان هست قطعا
> درمورد کارشون من بیشتر دنبالش بودم و هرکسی طبق حدس و گمان خودش جوابمو داد
> درنهایت چیزی که تو جواب همه مشترک بود این بود که شما معلم بهداشت خواهی شد
> مقطعش رو هم نمیدونم که ابتداییه یا متوسطه ست
> و ممکنه کار تدریسی باشه یه چیزی مثل کتاب سلامت و بهداشتی که بچه های نظام جدید دارن


شغلش برام مهم نیست‌ اصلن چیه!پس مطمئنید که بورسیه و استخدام و حقوق دوران دانشجویی داره؟

----------


## qazal78

> شغلش برام مهم نیست‌ اصلن چیه!پس مطمئنید که بورسیه و استخدام و حقوق دوران دانشجویی داره؟


این طوری بمن گفتن
من حتی درمورد اینکه حقوقش چقدره هم سوال کردم
میخواستم بدونم نسبت به رشته های دیگه فرهنگیان در چه حده حقوق کدوم رشته ها بالاتره
همشون گفتن مبلغ حکم تو همه رشته ها ۵۶۰۰ هست درحال حاضر و کثوراتشون اینا هم مثل همه
و الانم یادم اومد تو یکی از دفترچه های ضمیمه ای که سنجش میذاره یه چیزایی درموردش نوشته بود اگه پیدا کردم میذارم حالا

بازم میگم من اینا رو از بقیه دارم نقل قول میکنم فردا روزی دیدید تو هرکدوم از حرفام تناقضی پیدا شد مقصر من نیستم :/

----------


## qazal78

> این طوری بمن گفتن
> من حتی درمورد اینکه حقوقش چقدره هم سوال کردم
> میخواستم بدونم نسبت به رشته های دیگه فرهنگیان در چه حده حقوق کدوم رشته ها بالاتره
> همشون گفتن مبلغ حکم تو همه رشته ها ۵۶۰۰ هست درحال حاضر و کثوراتشون اینا هم مثل همه
> و الانم یادم اومد تو یکی از دفترچه های ضمیمه ای که سنجش میذاره یه چیزایی درموردش نوشته بود اگه پیدا کردم میذارم حالا
> 
> بازم میگم من اینا رو از بقیه دارم نقل قول میکنم فردا روزی دیدید تو هرکدوم از حرفام تناقضی پیدا شد مقصر من نیستم :/



اینم همونی که گفتم خود سنجش تو دفترچه اصلاحاتش نوشته

----------


## Rainbow7

بهداشت مدرسه 
من یادمه 
میامد دو جلسه سر صف چند تا نکته سرسری میگفت میرفت 
فقط حضور داشت 
کار سختی ندارن 
مثل مشاوره مدرسه که بود
مثه معاون مدرسه

----------


## Shah1n

> حالا باز واستم ببینم کسی هست که اطلاع دقیق داشته باشه!!که اگه اشتباه بود الان در فرصت سازمان سنجش،ویرایشش کنم و پاکش کنم!!!


نه اینو مطمئن باش
از اونجایی که محل خدمت داره پس باید خدمت کنی و خدمت هم مستلزم کار کردن ودریافت حقوقه
برای این کار هم لازمه تعهد بدی تا بتونن به صورت قانونی خدمتت رو الزام آور کنن
دریافت حقوق و بورسیه قطعیه

----------

